# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  av 236

## lauriss

pardodu ab klases ampu https://files.fm/u/uhpq83mp vizuali cietusas prieksejas kajas (nolauztas.) Abi kanāli strādā . Ieksa upgreidota dzese ar 3 venkikiem un atsevisku parveidotaju , un pielikti vel klat  10000mf kondiki uz plecu. Būtu jaregulē atgriezeniska saite jo bez arejas skanas kartes starpniecibas un ilgstosas brutalas kurinasanas medz aiziet raznosa galinieki,  tors 800 vai 1000w. sniedzu infu jo gogle ar infu  ir skopa. cena 130e

----------


## osscar

Jā..jā..800w....800va tors sver 10kg +- un ir diametrā 3 lielāks...sapņo tālāk imho un radiators max 2x50w...

----------


## lauriss

bildes ar tora izmeriem ipasi prieks tevis oskar https://en.files.fm/u/gym5edkb 500w ar vinam nav ja majas visa faze noraustas rubijot vinu ieksa un uz basa viegli gaismas raustas . tapec man radiatoram ir 3*8cm venkikki jo slodze silst nenormali uz ta maza ragika.

----------


## osscar

Man vari nestāstīt - tas tors max 400VA. Un radiattors švaks - domāju tur nav AB klase bet gan tīra B - kur ir termokompensācijas traņi uz radiatora  ? nav brīnums , ka aiziet raznosā pie tik maza radiatora...ķīna baisā.

----------


## osscar

un raustās  tyev elektrība, jo nav soft start + švaks serdes materiāls...

----------


## lauriss

toc nav termokompensacijas trana. no lab pa 80 atdosu. bet cena pedeja. gribas augika basa skalrunus salit xd

----------


## osscar

nu vecīt, bez obid  - cena priekš tāda "stāvokļa"  kosmoss...es domāju , ka trafs tur ir vienīgais kam ir kāda vērtība....nez pa 30 nieku, kāds trafu varbūt arī nopirks..

----------


## lauriss

un kondikiem nav? 2*80v 10000 orginalie- ganjau nolietoti un 2*100v 10000mf. tie gan nav ipasi veci. nu katra zina tad man pasam sanak izdevigak iemest garaza, kada dzersina vinu nokaut un tad trafu pardot. es tikai piedavaju , ja vajag nemat , ja ne tad ne. pats varbut ar laiku atradisu vinam pielietojumu

----------

